# AVG Free update problem



## angelique01 (Nov 8, 2003)

I can't seem to get connected to AVG to get virus updates. It keeps saying closing connection or something similar to that. Is anyone else having this problem. I have version 7.1.


----------



## fireboy69 (Apr 9, 2001)

I had this same problem yesterday morning. I just waited and tried again later, and it worked. I'm guessing that it's an intermittent problem with their site.


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

angelique01 said:


> I can't seem to get connected to AVG to get virus updates. It keeps saying closing connection or something similar to that. Is anyone else having this problem. I have version 7.1.


Mine also hangs up sometimes.. AVG just had a huge update a few days ago..Over 2 MB as I recall, instead of the usual 50kb or less I usually get. Spybot has this problem at times also. I log off then log back on and run AVG update first and that usually works for me..Theres nothing wrong on your end.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes, there was a large update, including to the program itself. {redoak}


----------



## hammer1 (Jan 19, 2005)

AVG Pro: http://www.grisoft.com/us/us_updt7.php?type=avi
AVG free: http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/24/lng/us/tpl/v

These are the sites to maually update both free edition & the costly one.


----------



## angelique01 (Nov 8, 2003)

thanks guys. I'll check out the manual update, because it's still doing it for me.


----------



## rogthedog (Apr 8, 2007)

I've been having this same problem since Friday - was an answer ever found?


----------



## Lilly47 (Jul 13, 2004)

i had to go to Grisoft and download the optional update from this page;
http://www.grisoft.com/doc/downloads-updates/us/crp/0

once i'd done that and installed it,AVG was fine,however,beforehand,it wouldn't update in the usual way.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I would upgrade avg to 7.5 as 7.1 updates will be discontinued soon.


----------



## NION (Apr 22, 2007)

its simple really. Just manually uprade to 7.5 and then it works fine!


----------

